# Yamaha 4 stroke F60 2011 not pumping water



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Replace the impeller and you should be straight.


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 12, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Replace the impeller and you should be straight.


Thanks for the tip. Is it hard to replace? Any good instruction videos you know of?

Cheers
b


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ragnar said:


> Thanks for the tip. Is it hard to replace? Any good instruction videos you know of?
> 
> Cheers
> b


You tube is your best bet I would say.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Spend the money and buy a full water pump kit from Yamaha and keep the old one for parts. No sense in putting a new impeller in a water pump housing that you aren’t sure the condition of. Make sure your water tube mates up with the water pump housing when you slide the lower unit back on, don’t force anything together and absolutely make sure you DO NOT move the shifter linkage or binnacle while the lower unit is off.


----------



## rwillia5 (Feb 3, 2010)

Have to ask the dumb question. Smackdaddy, what happens if you move shifter linkage while disconnected from lower unit?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rwillia5 said:


> Have to ask the dumb question. Smackdaddy, what happens if you move shifter linkage while disconnected from lower unit?


It makes it hard as hell to line the splines back up between the lower and upper shift rod. The lower is splined and if it gets just a little off it doesn’t want to slip back in and if it gets one spline off your shifter won’t completely engage. I’m guessing the 2 and 4 stroke yamahas are similar.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

On the F60 if you accidentally rotate the lower unit gear shift spline after you remove the lower unit the gears will be engaged in forward or reverse when the lower unit is re-installed. The shift lever will be stuck in one gear.


----------



## rwillia5 (Feb 3, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> On the F60 if you accidentally rotate the lower unit gear shift spline after you remove the lower unit the gears will be engaged in forward or reverse when the lower unit is re-installed. The shift lever will be stuck in one gear.


Yikes. What's the fix for that?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rwillia5 said:


> Yikes. What's the fix for that?


Removing the LU and aligning the shifter correctly.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Did you you try to Run a weed eater or 60 mono up the pee hole and see if it clears the blockage?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Did the high temp horn go off, if not probably the tell tale hole is probably plugged and a wire, heavy mono will do the trick. Put the ear muff flush attachment on lower unit and run, if steam comes out quickly shut it down. Then the water pump kit...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm basically an idiot and I was able to replace the water pump assembly on mine this past weekend. Just go slow and don't force anything. I recommend taking pics of the disassembly with your phone so you can compare when putting it back together.


----------

